# Greeklish



## Billopoulos

Well, I know that Greeklish is a big matter for every Greek speaking person!
How do we write the words in Greeklish, how should we pronounce them etc!?

Well, I can serve you this link at first:
http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp

It's a Greek-Greeklish convertor, I can remember using it in the past and I can say I was pretty pleased by the way it converted the words!
Everytime I'll have some time off my studying, I will search the web for much more info about Greeklish, so as to make things more clear!

Bill


----------



## Flaminius

And your question is?


----------



## Billopoulos

I don't have a question, I am a native greek speaker 
It's just the question of many other people


----------



## jester.

Then maybe this link should be added to the Greek resources.


----------



## ireney

Very nice resource indeed, thank you Billopoule  I will most certainly add it.

Είσαι καταπληκτικός, σ' ευχαριστώ!

I will keep this thread un-merged (please post any other resource you may know of in the specified thread and I do hope you post a lot !  ) . 

I want anyone searching the forum for "Greeklish" to see the following in case they "miss" it in the rules:

Any message written Greeklish (and I am not talking about a regular transcription in Latin characters of a word/phrase because that was asked from the poster) will be deleted.

The Greek language is written using Greek characters. Any transcription has to serve the purpose of helping people who do not know how to write in Greek. The Latin alphabet serves the Greek language very poorly and should be used only in specific occasions.

Sorry for any mistakes in this post but for the last hour I dream of my bed


----------



## sstamoul

Βάζω στο "μεταφραστή" τη λέξη "αλήθεια" και τη βλέπω σε greeklish ως alitheia. 
Αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί το "ή" της λέξης γίνεται "i" ενώ το "ει" γίνεται "ei" στην γραφή του "λεξικού"; Με ποιο κριτήριο αλλάζουμε κάποια "ι" και όχι κάποια άλλα; Και πώς φαίνεται ότι και στα greekglish γνωρίζουμε ορθογραφία; 

Εγώ (όπως και κάποιο άλλο λεξικό του οποίου δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω αυτή τη στιγμή το link), είμαι της σχολής που υποστηρίζει το εξής: 
Αφού τα greekglish είναι καθαρά "οπτική" γραφή (δηλαδή σε καμμία γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει λέξη alitheia), τότε η γραφή θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρά οπτική. (π.χ. το η να είναι h, το ξ να είναι 3, το Θ να είναι 8, κλπ.) 
Ο στόχος δεν είναι να τα "διαβάσει" σωστά ένας ξένος (και να "ακουστούν" σωστά) αλλά να τα "δει" σωστά ένας Έλληνας, αφού για τον ξένο δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα. (π.χ. η λέξη "αυτοκίνητο" δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι aftokinito αλλά "autokinhto"!) 
Έτσι λοιπόν θα έγραφα τη λέξη αλήθεια alh9eia. (Και φυσικά ισχύουν όλοι οι κανόνες ορθογραφίας. Ας πούμε grafw ena mhnuma!).

Πού είναι αυτό το "λεξικό" που υποστηρίζει την παραπάνω άποψη; (θυμάμαι σίγουρα ότι το είχα βρει κάπου στο web, αλλά τώρα το ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω).


----------



## jaiel

Η πραγματικότητα είναι υπάρχουν 4 τύποι greeklish και χρησιμοποιούνται κατά βούληση. Το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ για τα greeklish τους περιλαμβάνει όλους, εκτός από τον τελευταίο ίσως, δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη.

Οι τύποι
α) Φωνητική μεταγραφή, που ακολουθεί την φωνητική απόδοση γραμμάτων του αλφαβήτου Δηλαδή, διεύθυνση=> diefthinsi
β) Οπτική μεταγραφή. Ο τύπος αυτός ακολουθεί την παραδοσιακή ορθογραφία. Δηλαδή διεύθυνση=>diey8ynsh
γ) Ο μικτός τύπος, όπου ανάλογα με τη λέξη οι χρήστες είτε χρησιμοποιούν τη φωνητική είτε την οπτική μεταγραφή. π.χ. διεύθυνση=> dieythinsi
δ) H αντιστοιχία στο πληκτρολόγιο. π.χ διεύθυνση=> die;yuynsh

Ο τέταρτος τύπος βέβαια χρησιμοποείται ελάχιστα. 

Από όσο έχω μελετήσει το θέμα (αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ ερευνητικά με κάτι παρόμοιο) δεν έχω δει να υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για το ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος γραφής ή μεταγραφής, καλύτερα, της ελληνικής γλώσσας με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## cubbettee

Good Day fellow posters,

Speaking of Greeklish, I have a silly question.
I have noticed in chat rooms, people living in Greece,
in a room full of Greek natives, still type in transliteration.
Why?   Also i that something that they learn on their own
or is it part of their education, where in effect they would
be learning their own language twice.

Efharisto in advance


----------



## iubită

cubbettee said:


> Good Day fellow posters,
> 
> Speaking of Greeklish, I have a silly question.
> I have noticed in chat rooms, people living in Greece,
> in a room full of Greek natives, still type in transliteration.
> Why?   Also i that something that they learn on their own
> or is it part of their education, where in effect they would
> be learning their own language twice.
> 
> Efharisto in advance



Personally I prefer typing in Greek characters when I'm talking with my Greek friends but you're right, indeed many Greeks still type in Greeklish. This is up to its person, but I think they type in Greeklish cause many websites or chat rooms don't recognize our characters (we see strange letters and question marks... ) or perhaps cause it's boring to change the keyboard (from Greek to English and the opposite) all the time. At least these were the reasons some years ago, now I guess they're used to it and they still type like this.


----------



## jaiel

Βecause it's quick, it's easy and you don't have to follow correct spelling...


----------

